# Mk5 Gti vs R32



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Been simmering over purchasing one of the following.
havent drove either as yet, just looking to get a bit more info from owners on reliability etc of both.

what to look for when buying?
ideally i want leather and as many extras as possible.
manual or DSG?

other pros and cons.

thanks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

DSG for either, the R32 sounds better but if you get certain years the road tax is high!, Gti is better on fuel and remapped would probably be quicker (my edition 30 certainly was), i would say it was down to condition and spec.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dsg for me

R32 has the noise but gti has the power lol


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

thanks, i guess itll be down to my own personal preference. regarding DSG is it mainly bulletproof?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Depends what your after really, the r32s have always looked and sounded good but the performance isn't as amazing as you'd expect 

A remapped gti is far quicker than an r32, both standard there's still not a huge amount in it. But the r32 styling and sound is better imo 

I would go dsg personally, make sure it's been serviced on time and works smooth and should be fine


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

R32 just for the engine. May not be as quick once a GTi is mapped, but a TFSi 4 pot mapped or not doesn't sound great when driven hard. 

An R32 with an Exhaust on the other hand will make you want to drive.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> R32 just for the engine. May not be as quick once a GTi is mapped, but a TFSi 4 pot mapped or not doesn't sound great when driven hard.
> 
> An R32 with an Exhaust on the other hand will make you want to drive.


have you also a 205 gti :thumb:

i have a few myself


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Depending on what its going to be....weekend car then the R32, everyday car then the GTI with a remap. Reasons being as everyone mentioned.....R32 it sounds amazing but the GTI is a better alround car, better economically, easier to tune, cheaper to repair as because its a lighter engine which excellent suspension it handles really well. You could also get a better spec GTI for the money of an R32 and look at the likes of the Edition30 or the Pirelli edition.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Edition 30  

Just watch out for rotten/rotting front wings.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Personally I'd say go for the Edition 30 if you can find a good one, even a Pirelli Edition. A lot rarer but had gorgeous seats with tyre tread effect alcantara down the centres.

I'd go manual but only for the reason that at the age that the MK5's are now, the mechatronic gearbox brains for the DSG's will be on the cusp of failing and they're not the cheapest to fix. The MK5 had a lovely manual gearbox too. I owned a basic spec 3-Door manual MK5 GTI for a couple of years and it was a great car.

The R32 made a stunning noise but only had an extra 47bhp over the GTI. It was thirsty and with the 4Motion system, was quite heavy so in the real world, the GTI had more drive-ability and the R32 wasn't really any faster.

Still a superb looking motor, but take your time finding a well cared for car.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

The only thing in favour of the r32 is the noise oh and that lovely blue colour. I've owned 2 mk5 gti's (currently got the 2nd one up for sale) and they are great cars. They look better, handling better, more fun, easy power gains, far better mpg I've hand 45mpg on the computer many of times and so on etc. 

Don't get me wrong the r32 is still a nice car but for me the gti in the mk5 range was by far the best car, il defo be buying another one in years to come.

The transmission stuff is all personal just drive both but for me manual wins every time, dsg is good but lacks involvement and I like to actually drive my cars otherwise why bother getting a hot hatch to have it drive for you


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guy, that's got me thinking!

I've always been a manual gearbox preffered person simply for the sheer fact of less chance of some electronic failure. Your right they are getting on in age to. I think il stick to manual.

Undecided as yet what I need. No rush. Thankfully


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ciarandeery1 said:


> have you also a 205 gti :thumb:
> 
> i have a few myself


Yeah, owned it since I was 19, it was 4 years old when I got it....I'm now 41, its 26 so still young.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ciarandeery1 said:


> Thanks guy, that's got me thinking!
> 
> I've always been a manual gearbox preffered person simply for the sheer fact of less chance of some electronic failure. Your right they are getting on in age to. I think il stick to manual.
> 
> Undecided as yet what I need. No rush. Thankfully


The R32 will hold its value better too.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I had this decision and went GTi which was the correct choice. I also went with the DSG and that was the wrong choice, mechatronics crapped itself and cost 2.5k to replace so I would stick with the manual.

Also next time I will be stretching to a Edition 30 or Pirelli edition as they have a detuned S3 engine in them so simple remap gives upwards of 60bhp increase so a nice 290bhp Golf.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

i currently own a mk5 r32 and its a great car. Always feels planted and no scrabbling of the front wheels trying to put power down, always seems to have more grip than i have balls.
Its not overly thirsty but depends how you drive it.
DSG for me is a safer bet than manual as the clutches last so much longer and will take a massive power hike without any part replacement. But the manual for some is a better drive
send me a message if you have any questions


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bod42 said:


> I had this decision and went GTi which was the correct choice. I also went with the DSG and that was the wrong choice, mechatronics crapped itself and cost 2.5k to replace so I would stick with the manual.
> 
> Also next time I will be stretching to a Edition 30 or Pirelli edition as they have a detuned S3 engine in them so simple remap gives upwards of 60bhp increase so a nice 290bhp Golf.


interesting, sory to hear about your troubles with the DSG!


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

scuba-phil said:


> i currently own a mk5 r32 and its a great car. Always feels planted and no scrabbling of the front wheels trying to put power down, always seems to have more grip than i have balls.
> Its not overly thirsty but depends how you drive it.
> DSG for me is a safer bet than manual as the clutches last so much longer and will take a massive power hike without any part replacement. But the manual for some is a better drive
> send me a message if you have any questions


ive never had a 4wd, ive always wanted a R32 also, the noise:argie: i have a van for daily driving anyway!

how does this car sound? 'Reflex silver, full leather heated seats, FSH, HPI clear, standard and never modified. Current owner last 6 years. Very good condition with no scratches, dents or rusty wings; it is a genuinely well looked after car and would easily pass for a car less than half the miles. Mot to 24.10.2016. Both keys present'

its being serviced at the moment, what would i need to check for? its in great looking condition to be fair and priced at just a shade over £6400


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ciarandeery1 said:


> ive never had a 4wd, ive always wanted a R32 also, the noise:argie: i have a van for daily driving anyway!
> 
> how does this car sound? 'Reflex silver, full leather heated seats, FSH, HPI clear, standard and never modified. Current owner last 6 years. Very good condition with no scratches, dents or rusty wings; it is a genuinely well looked after car and would easily pass for a car less than half the miles. Mot to 24.10.2016. Both keys present'
> 
> its being serviced at the moment, what would i need to check for? its in great looking condition to be fair and priced at just a shade over £6400


Certainly sounds like a good spec/deal. I like them in silver. How many miles?


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

That's super cheap. Best way I can describe the sound is that it's like a v6 with an Italian super at twist. 
Normal stuff to check, damage, hpi, signs of crash, painwortk condition, everything works, if it's dsg check operation, if it's manual check bite point. 
Think there is buyers guide on the owners club


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

its a manual with 102K, i think i may go and look. it looks super tidy! il stick a pic up here in 5mins.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks lovely, even the leather looks in great nick for 102k. Looks well looked after too, nice clean exhausts.

Providing the history ties up and it looks as good in the metal, I'd be going for that.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks tidy but silver is a bit bland. Got 2 silver cars at the minute and they are not very inspiring :buffer:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Its not the greatest of specs but that's why its not £10K.

Worth a look at that price.

Someone has already spend some money on the exhaust so that will save you a good chunk.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

that looks pretty clean. Mine has 90k and drives great so dont let the mileage put you off. 

I may be moving mine on but nothing on the car its my circumstances.

Buying points though, check centre caps. Known to corrode and around £40 each to replace. Wheels if kerbed are expensive to repair as they have a diamond cut rim
good luck and keep us posted


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats a really good price for the looks of it condition wise, mines had one previous owner and was on 98k when i bought it 18 months ago never had a problem with it other than routine maintenance she's on 107k now and still good just the awful rusty wing syndrome on mine ! 

I had my mates mk5 gti for a month after i sold my mk4 r32 while he was away and i was deciding what to get next, it was a lovely car but just seemed abit souless if that makes sense the main thing that brought me back the mk5 r32 i have now was the noise and 4wd traction.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

scuba-phil said:


> i currently own a mk5 r32 and its a great car. Always feels planted and no scrabbling of the front wheels trying to put power down, always seems to have more grip than i have balls.
> Its not overly thirsty but depends how you drive it.
> DSG for me is a safer bet than manual as the clutches last so much longer and will take a massive power hike without any part replacement. But the manual for some is a better drive
> send me a message if you have any questions


You say it won't need any 'upgrades' with the dsg box if your tuning but a dsg remap is still needed if tuning and the costs ain't much different as to buying a uprated clutch for the manual box :thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

If you wanted a map on dsg they are normally £200, but not always essential. 
If you can buy and have fitted an updated clutch for £200 you are in a much stronger position than I am


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

I never said fitted, I do all my own work. Think the r tech ones are 200, revo etc are 350 from memory. I'm just pointing out the dsg can't just be forgot when modding it needs money spent on it to on top of servicing it. I'd always be waiting for it to go pop, my pals mk6 R dsg has just cost him 1.5k to put the gearbox right  no thank you, put your auto box where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm gonna vote for a manual R32. 

Imo the R32 will be more reliable, and hold its value better, not to mention sound better.even more so with a custom exhaust .


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

R32 all day long, who cares that a gti would be fastest with a remap lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Two great cars, but if I was picking, it'd have to be a manual r32. The sound of that engine, and the very distinct look make it a no brainer. 

Speed or acceleration wouldn't bother me at all when you've got the sweet sound of a six cylinder engine, and the volume control right under your foot!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

had most of the R32 variants,

DSG mk5 r32
manual 6spd mk5 r32
and a mk4 r32

out of those....id choose the mk4....but out of the mk5s it would be the manual! 

Dsg has its place though....id be happy with either in all honesty.


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

I've owned both a manual, and currently own a DSG MK5 Gti, also owned an S3 8P and the manual revo mapped GTI was the quickest out the 3, however the S3 is the one I would have. I've just picked an 05 up 70k miles, leather, DSG, FVWSH, 18s, parking, cruise, for £5,500. Cars needed a bit of work, granted, but it's almost there. With any of these, the common things are the same, Diverter Valve, rust on wings, etc, I'm very biased, but as an all rounder I personally don't think theres anything out there for the same money.

The DSG is a definite game changer, especially if your lazy like me, best of both worlds, quick changes, or slow cruising, it can do both, just watch out for early models as they didn't automatically come with paddles.

Heres mines:


----------

